

Ask HN: What Happens to Mozilla after 2011? - damienmarley

Mozilla has throughout the years proved skeptics wrong by being innovative in the browser market and preventing Microsoft from becoming a monopoly with regards to browsers. Through its search deal with Google, Mozilla has been able to employ and finance  the continued development of the Firefox browser. This deal is however set to end in November, 2011 and with  Google's continued development of the Chrome browser, I feel Google would not extend the deal. What are  your thoughts on this?
======
patio11
Google will absolutely extend the deal. It generates hundreds of millions in
direct revenue.

~~~
rbanffy
It all depends on how well Firefox performs.

------
ZeroGravitas
If Google doesn't extend the deal, someone else (or multiple groups divided by
language or geography) will.

It's not a charity donation, it's a fee for getting your search engine in
front of 300 million users.

------
devmonk
Is that what the Firefox search page is about? I always switched it to the
real Google page. Was I doing Mozilla a disfavor by doing that?

